# Cryptocoryne master list- updated 3/26/12



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Greetings planted tankers. I have recently been doing a lot of research on various cryptocoryne species and I have found that while many websites have a listing of some crypts, I cannot find a comprehensive listing of all crypt species. So I thought a good idea would be to start one here on TPT. Here is the list so far- if you have any additions or corrections please post them here and I will edit the list to reflect them. Please note: this info is as I found it and may not be correct or complete. I have tried to note if there were pseudonyms, previous names in the binomial nomenclature that have since been replaced, and if each species is a variant or a mutation. At the end I have also added some species not scientifically described or new species whose actual identification has not yet been made. Information has been compiled either from various websites, blogs, or reference books and may need to be updated. I am aware that this list is not complete- please help me make this a definitive list of crypt species. Thanks!

*Cryptocoryne Master List *
Cryptocoryne affinis (AKA C. haertliniana)
Cryptocoryne affinis ‘green pink rosanervig’
Cryptocoryne affinis metallic red "pahang barat" 
Cryptocoryne alba
Cryptocoryne albida (AKA C. korthausae)
Cryptocoryne amicorum
Cryptocoryne annamica
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia 
Cryptocoryne auriculata
Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Betong’
Cryptocoryne axelrodii (AKA C. willisii)
Cryptocoryne bangkaensis
Cryptocoryne beckettii 
Cryptocoryne blassi (AKA C. siamensis var. Kerri, also C. kerri)
Cryptocoryne bogneri
Cryptocoryne bullosa 
Cryptocoryne bullosa 'Pakan'
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘red’
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘sarakoi’
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘sibu’
Cryptocoryne cf. jacobsenii
Cryptocoryne ciliata var. ciliata
Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia
Cryptocoryne cognate
Cryptocoryne consobrina
Cryptocoryne cordata (AKA C. purpurea, C. grandis???)
Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata “blassii” 
Cryptocoryne cordata “Rosanervig”
Cryptocoryne cordata “Thailand”
Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var siamensis 
Cryptocoryne cordata var. didericii (AKA C. didericii)
Cryptocoryne cordata var. grabowski
Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var. zonata (AKA C. zonata)
Cryptocoryne cordata "KR01"
Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis x fusca
Cryptocoryne coronata
Cryptocoryne costata (AKA C. hensenii???)
Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “green”
Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “red”
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. crispatulata
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. flaccidifolia
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. buon ma thuot
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. Tonkinesis
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. sinensis
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. yunnanensis
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. decus-mekongensis
Cryptocoryne decus-silvae
Cryptocoryne dewitti
Cryptocoryne didericii
Cryptocoryne edithae
Cryptocoryne elliptica 
Cryptocoryne ferruginea (AKA C. fusca, C. tortilis. Incorrect name: C. longicauda)
Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Bau’
Cryptocoryne ferruginea "sg. sempit
Cryptocoryne fusca (AKA C. tortilis)
Cryptocoryne gasseri
Cryptocoryne gracillis
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne griffithi ‘Panti’
Cryptocoryne haertliana affinis
Cryptocoryne hudoroi
Cryptocoryne ideii
Cryptocoryne indonesia (AKA C. wendtii; is this an older name for wendtii??)
Cryptocoryne johorensis
Cryptocoryne kasselman
Cryptocoryne keei 
Cryptocoryne keei ‘bau’
Cryptocoryne keei ‘jambusan’
Cryptocoryne kerri (AKA C. blassi, C. siamensis var. Kerri)
Cryptocoryne legroi (variant of C. walkeri)
Cryptocoryne lingua (AKA C. spathulata)
Cryptocoryne loeiensis
Cryptocoryne longicauda (AKA C. ferruginea???)
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Marup Engkelili’
Cryptocoryne longicauda 'Pudimgbesar'
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne lutea (variant of C. walkeri) 
Cryptocoryne mekongensis
Cryptocoryne minima (AKA C. gasseri)
Cryptocoryne moehlmanni 
Cryptocoryne nevillii (this is the former name of C. willisii; may also be a different spp) 
Cryptocoryne noritoi
Cryptocoryne nurii 
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘pahang mutated’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘rompin’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘luminous green’
Cryptocoryne pallidinervia
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne petchi (triploid form of C. becketti)
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia var. sarawacensis
Cryptocoryne purpurea (AKA C. hejnyi???)
Cryptocoryne purpurea nothovar borneoensis
Cryptocoryne purpurea nothovar purpurea
Cryptocoryne pygmae 
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne schulzei
Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Mersing’
Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Panti’
Cryptocoryne scurillis
Cryptocoryne siamensis var. ewansii
Cryptocoryne siamensis var. siamensis
Cryptocoryne siamensis var. kerri (AKA C. kerri, C. blassi)
Cryptocoryne sivadasanii
Cryptocoryne spiralis 
Cryptocoryne spiralis var. spiralis
Cryptocoryne spiralis var. cognatoides
Cryptocoryne striolata 
Cryptocoryne striloata ‘Sungai Assam’
Cryptocoryne striloata ‘Maradong Green’
Cryptocoryne striolata "Lundu" 
Cryptocoryne thwaitesii
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis (variety of C. crispatulata???)
Cryptocoryne uenoi 
Cryptocoryne undulate 
Cryptocoryne usteriana 
Cryptocoryne usterianna x walkeri
Cryptocoryne versteegii
Cryptocoryne vietnamensis
Cryptocoryne villosa
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. walkeri
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. legroi
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red’ 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Bronze’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘De Wit’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Brown’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green Gecko’
Cryptocoryne wedntii ‘Tropica’
Cryptocoryne wedntii ‘Florida Sunset’
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. jahnelii
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. nana
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. rubella
Cryptocoryne willisii (AKA C. nevelli???, AKA C. axelrodii???)
Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens (hybrid of C. willisii and C. lucens)
Cryptocoryne xtimahensis (rare, site-protected species)
Cryptocoryne yujii
Cryptocoryne zaidania
Cryptocoryne zewaldae
Cryptocoryne zonata (AKA C. cordata Griffith var. zonata)
Cryptocoryne zukalii

*New species and variants/undesribed crypts*
Cryptocoryne sp Bukit Ibam ‘yellow ring’ 
Cryptocoryne sp Kota Tingii x purpurea (is this a natural hybrid of C. purpurea/C. sp. Kota Tingii???)
Cryptocoryne sp Kota Tingii
Cryptocoryne sp Belitung
Cryptocoryne sp Bintan Island
Cryptocoryne sp Lingga Island
Cryptocoryne sp Pahang
Cryptocoryne sp Singkep Island
Cryptocoryne sp Natuna Island
Cryptocoryne sp Sedili
Cryptocoryne sp Sumatra
Cryptocoryne sp West Kalimantan

*
Sources for this data include but are not limited to*:
Aquarium Plants; Their Identification, Cultivation, and Ecology (Rataj & Horeman)
Mini Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants (Hiscock)
http://natureye.com/category/cryptocorynes
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum/forumdisplay.php/98-Cryptocoryne-Club
http://crypts.aquaria.net/species/
http://www.thekrib.com/Plants/Plants/crypts.html
http://kryptokoryne.aquaticscape.com/
http://illumbomb.blogspot.com/
The forum here.
The forum at APC.


----------



## n00dl3 (Jan 26, 2008)

I think ya will get a better response if it was posted in crypt club thread? Also Dogfish can put this list on the first page of the thread?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> I think ya will get a better response if it was posted in crypt club thread? Also Dogfish can put this list on the first page of the thread?


Because the list is so big I did not feel right about posting it in someone's thread, but the thought did occur to me. Do you think instead I should post a link there? Thanks!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Apongetifolia and usteriana are two different sp


----------



## Cardinal Tetra (Feb 26, 2006)

"Cryptocoryne sp. Kota Tingii (natural hybrid of C. purpurea)" -- I'm pretty sure those 2 are distinct. I have C. x purpurea and it looks very different from pictures I've seen of C. sp. 'Kota Tingii'.

Cryptocoryne blassi (AKA C. cordata Griffith var. siamensis)-- I'm pretty sure that blassi is C. cordata var. cordata.

Don't quote me though lol.

Here's a good reference. They mostly talk about the hobby in Europe or from a European standpoint though.

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/alphabet.html


----------



## DogFish (Jul 16, 2011)

n00dl3 said:


> ... Also Dogfish can put this list on the first page of the thread?


Done.

This is such a good reference pc. It's better have it's own thread vs. getting buried in a a monster thread like Crypt Club. That's why I put a Links page in the 2nd post. :wink:

Great Idea for a Master List!!!

roud:


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Apongetifolia and usteriana are two different sp


Thanks Xue. Fixed that one. Do you see any problems with the rest?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Cardinal Tetra said:


> "Cryptocoryne sp. Kota Tingii (natural hybrid of C. purpurea)" -- I'm pretty sure those 2 are distinct. I have C. x purpurea and it looks very different from pictures I've seen of C. sp. 'Kota Tingii'.
> 
> Cryptocoryne blassi (AKA C. cordata Griffith var. siamensis)-- I'm pretty sure that blassi is C. cordata var. cordata.
> 
> ...


Some of the info I used came from that site. Is it possible that there are multiple variations of the Kota Tingii? Especially the x. mutated ones... I considered adding photos to this list, do you think that would be worthwhile? I was not sure since the only way that some of the harder crypts can be positively identified was through the spathe...

EDIT: I had the C. blassi incorrectly labeled, and after a bit of research found in the Rataj book the correct (at least in 1977) info and updated the list. Still working on the hybrids.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

DogFish said:


> Done.
> 
> This is such a good reference pc. It's better have it's own thread vs. getting buried in a a monster thread like Crypt Club. That's why I put a Links page in the 2nd post. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for adding this to the Crypts Club links! Do you have any revisions or additions to the list?


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

C ferruginea and pontiderifolia are also two different plants

C indonesia is actually c wenditti. I just got it to flower and Id is confirmed

Sorry I'm doing this in piece meal. The list is quite long


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> C ferruginea and pontiderifolia are also two different plants
> 
> C indonesia is actually c wenditti. I just got it to flower and Id is confirmed
> 
> Sorry I'm doing this in piece meal. The list is quite long


No worries- it took me quite a while to compile it, so I expected it to tak e a while to get it right. Thanks for the corrections.


----------



## Bahugo (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the list, and I am glad somebody finally did something like this. Alot more patience then I have putting one together. 

Just my 2 cents though, I would cite some of your sources at the bottom where you got the bulk of your names from I.e. this one. Just for people who want too do outside reading, and too respect the sources.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Bahugo said:


> I like the list, and I am glad somebody finally did something like this. Alot more patience then I have putting one together.
> 
> Just my 2 cents though, I would cite some of your sources at the bottom where you got the bulk of your names from I.e. this one. Just for people who want too do outside reading, and too respect the sources.


Excellent idea. This way people can also double-check the data and help to edit if I made a mistake. 

EDIT: Some sources have been posted.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are a fan of crypts, please take a look at the list in the OP and help me make it better. My goal is to have a comprehensive list as a resource here on TPT that is by us and for us. If I made mistakes in the list, please help me fix them. If I left something out, please let me know so I can include it. Once the list is as accurate as possible I would like to add info to each species- where they are from, water conditions they prefer, if they are suitable for aquaria- practical stuff to help our hobby. But I cannot do it without help from other forum members. Thanks!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe we should start getting photos of the crypts too?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Maybe we should start getting photos of the crypts too?


I think that is a good idea for a bit further down the road. There is no way I could fit the pics into the initial post, so I think it might be better to get the list as updated and complete as possible, then later add another thread that has pics. I am open to other suggestions on how to do this. Thanks!


----------



## looking4roselines (Mar 28, 2008)

Instead of creating another thread, you can add links from your original post to photos from your source. The crypt pages is a nice place to start



wetworks said:


> I think that is a good idea for a bit further down the road. There is no way I could fit the pics into the initial post, so I think it might be better to get the list as updated and complete as possible, then later add another thread that has pics. I am open to other suggestions on how to do this. Thanks!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

looking4roselines said:


> Instead of creating another thread, you can add links from your original post to photos from your source. The crypt pages is a nice place to start


This is a good idea. I can embed links in the OP once it has been finalized. Do you see any other mistakes that need correcting? Thanks!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

Let's try to get high quality photos and not something prehistoric. I think we can cover a good amount of ground between all the crypt collectors on this forum. I don't have many but I'll contribute what I can.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

manualfocus said:


> Let's try to get high quality photos and not something prehistoric. I think we can cover a good amount of ground between all the crypt collectors on this forum. I don't have many but I'll contribute what I can.


Excellent, thanks for being willing to help. Do you have any additions or edits for the list itself?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I am still hoping to get some updated info for the master crypt list. If anyone has any additions or corrections for the list, please post them here and I will update the list in the OP to reflect any new info I get. Thanks!


----------



## manualfocus (Jun 15, 2011)

wetworks said:


> Excellent, thanks for being willing to help. Do you have any additions or edits for the list itself?


Here are some pics. Feel free to use the direct link:


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the pics. I also added C. bullosa 'Pakan' to the master list.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

If you are a crypt fan, please see the list in the OP. I am trying to compile a comprehensive list, but cannot do it without the help of our forum members. Please post any corrections and additions to the list- anything at all that you can add would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

If anyone here can help complete and edit this list, please post. I need your help!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I there are some real crypt experts here on TPT- please come forward and share your knowledge and experience with us; and while you are doing that, please check out the master list in the OP and feel free to comment on any additions/omissions or regular old errors on my part. Thanks!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Just added several new species to the list- check the OP.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I could not find a quick and easy way to get all of these into the OP so here is the current compiled list:

Cryptocoryne Master List (Last Update: 1/25/2012)
Cryptocoryne affinis (AKA C. haertliniana)
Cryptocoryne affinis ‘green pink rosanervig’
Cryptocoryne affinis metallic red "pahang barat" 
Cryptocoryne affinis ‘Selangor’
Cryptocoryne affinis ‘Gua Musang’
Cryptocoryne affinis ‘Pahang’
Cryptocoryne alba
Cryptocoryne albida (brown)(AKA C. korthausae)
Cryptocoryne albida (green)
Cryptocoryne amicorum
Cryptocoryne annamica
Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia 
Cryptocoryne auriculata
Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Betong’
Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Sungai Mador’
Cryptocoryne axelrodii (AKA C. willisii)
Cryptocoryne bangkaensis
Cryptocoryne beckettii 
Cryptocoryne blassii (AKA C. siamensis var. Kerri, also C. kerri)
Cryptocoryne blassii “Broad Leaf”
Cryptocoryne blassii “Narrow Leaf”
Cryptocoryne bogneri
Cryptocoryne bullosa 
Cryptocoryne bullosa 'Pakan'
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘red’
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘sarakoi’
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘sibu’
Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘Sungai Seblak’
Cryptocoryne cf. cordata “Dayu”
Cryptocoryne cf. ideii ‘West Kalimantan’
Cryptocoryne cf. jacobsenii
Cryptocoryne cf. minima ‘Ponduk Tanjung’
Cryptocoryne cf. nurii ‘Bintan’
Cryptpcoryne cf. xpurpurea 'Mersing Barat'
Cryptocoryne ciliata var. ciliata
Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia
Cryptocoryne ciliata ‘Sungai Sedili Besar’
Cryptocoryne cognate
Cryptocoryne consobrina
Cryptocoryne cordata (AKA C. purpurea, C. grandis???)
Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata “blassii” 
Cryptocoryne cordata “Rosanervig”
Cryptocoryne cordata ‘Mersing’
Cryptocoryne cordata ‘Rompin’
Cryptocoryne cordata “Thailand”
Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var siamensis 
Cryptocoryne cordata var. didericii (AKA C. didericii)
Cryptocoryne cordata var. grabowski
Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var. zonata (AKA C. zonata)
Cryptocoryne cordata ‘West Kalimantan’
Cryptocoryne cordata "KR01"
Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis x fusca
Cryptocoryne coronata
Cryptocoryne costata (AKA C. hensenii???)
Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “green”
Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “red”
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. crispatulata
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. flaccidifolia
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. buon ma thuot
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. Tonkinesis
Cryptocoryne crispulata var. sinensis
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. yunnanensis
Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. decus-mekongensis
Cryptocoryne decus-silvae
Cryptocoryne dewitti
Cryptocoryne didericii
Cryptocoryne edithae
Cryptocoryne elliptica 
Cryptocoryne elliptica ‘Penang’
Cryptocoryne elliptica ‘Balai Ringin’
Cryptocoryne ferruginea (AKA C. fusca, C. tortilis. Incorrect name: C. longicauda)
Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Bau’
Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Sungei Kerait’
Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Serakim’
Cryptocoryne ferruginea "sg. sempit
Cryptocoryne fusca (AKA C. tortilis)
Cryptocoryne fusca ‘West Kalimantan’
Cryptocoryne gasseri
Cryptocoryne gracillis
Cryptocoryne griffithii
Cryptocoryne griffithii ‘Bintan’
Cryptocoryne griffithii ‘Nee Soon’
Cryptocoryne griffithii ‘Karimun’
Cryptocoryne griffithi ‘Panti’
Cryptocoryne haertliana affinis
Cryptocoryne hudoroi
Cryptocoryne ideii
Cryptocoryne ideii ‘Kalimanitan’
Cryptocoryne indonesia (AKA C. wendtii; is this an older name for wendtii??)
Cryptocoryne johorensis
Cryptocoryne kasselman
Cryptocoryne keei 
Cryptocoryne keei ‘bau’
Cryptocoryne keei ‘jambusan’
Cryptocoryne keei ‘West Kalimantan’
Cryptocoryne kerri (AKA C. blassi, C. siamensis var. Kerri)
Cryptocoryne legroi (variant of C. walkeri)
Cryptocoryne lingua (AKA C. spathulata)
Cryptocoryne lingua ‘Sibu’
Cryptocoryne loeiensis
Cryptocoryne longicauda (AKA C. ferruginea???)
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Marup Engkelili’
Cryptocoryne longicauda 'Pudimgbesar'
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Betong’
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Bintan’
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Johor’
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Lachau’
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Lidong’
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Marup/Engkilili’
Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Pantu’
Cryptocoryne lucens
Cryptocoryne lutea (variant of C. walkeri) 
Cryptocoryne mekongensis
Cryptocoryne minima (AKA C. gasseri)
Cryptocoryne minima ‘Perak’
Cryptocoryne minima ‘Gasser”
Cryptocoryne moehlmanni 
Cryptocoryne nevillii (this is the former name of C. willisii; may also be a different spp) 
Cryptocoryne noritoi
Cryptocoryne nurii 
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘pahang mutated’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Central Panang’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Terengganu’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘West Panang’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Rompin’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘luminous green’
Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Mersing’
Cryptocoryne pallidinervia
Cryptocoryne pallidinervia ‘Sibu’
Cryptocoryne parva
Cryptocoryne petchi (triploid form of C. becketti)
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia ‘Upper Thompson’
Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia var. sarawacensis
Cryptocoryne purpurea (AKA C. hejnyi???)
Cryptocoryne purpurea nothovar borneoensis
Cryptocoryne purpurea nothovar purpurea
Cryptocoryne pygmae 
Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
Cryptocoryne schulzei
Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Mersing’
Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Panti’
Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Indragiri Hulu, Sumatra’
Cryptocoryne scurillis
Cryptocoryne siamensis var. ewansii
Cryptocoryne siamensis var. siamensis
Cryptocoryne siamensis var. kerri (AKA C. kerri, C. blassi)
Cryptocoryne sivadasanii
Cryptocoryne spiralis 
Cryptocoryne spiralis var. spiralis
Cryptocoryne spiralis var. cognatoides
Cryptocoryne striolata 
Cryptocoryne striolata “Lundu Red’
Cryptocoryne striolata ‘Sungai Assan’
Cryptocoryne striolata ‘Gunung Besar’
Cryptocoryne striloata ‘Sungai Assam’
Cryptocoryne striloata ‘Maradong Green’
Cryptocoryne striolata "Lundu" 
Cryptocoryne sulphura
Cryptocoryne thwaitesii
Cryptocoryne tonkinensis (variety of C. crispatulata???)
Cryptocoryne uenoi 
Cryptocoryne uenoi ‘Sungai Sabal Kruin’
Cryptocoryne undulate 
Cryptocoryne usteriana 
Cryptocoryne usterianna x walkeri
Cryptocoryne versteegii
Cryptocoryne vietnamensis
Cryptocoryne villosa
Cryptocoryne villosa ‘Batang Siat Central Sumatra’
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. walkeri
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. legroi
Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red’ 
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Bronze’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Striped’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Copper’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red Vein’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Rose’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘De Wit’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Brown’
Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green Gecko’
Cryptocoryne wedntii ‘Tropica’
Cryptocoryne wedntii ‘Florida Sunset’
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. jahnelii
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. nana
Cryptocoryne wendtii var. rubella
Cryptocoryne willisii (AKA C. nevelli???, AKA C. axelrodii???)
Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens (hybrid of C. willisii and C. lucens)
Cryptocoryne xtimahensis (rare, site-protected species)
Cryptocoryne x purpurea ‘Lundu’
Cryptocorynne x purpurea ‘Tasik Bera’
Cryptocoryne yujii
Cryptocoryne yujii ‘Sungai Nibong’
Cryptocoryne zaidania
Cryptocoryne zewaldae
Cryptocoryne zonata (AKA C. cordata Griffith var. zonata)
Cryptocoryne zukalii

New species and variants/undesribed crypts
Cryptocoryne sp Bukit Ibam ‘yellow ring’ 
Cryptocoryne sp Kota Tingii x purpurea (is this a natural hybrid of C. purpurea/C. sp. Kota Tingii???)
Cryptocoryne sp Kota Tingii
Cryptocoryne sp Belitung
Cryptocoryne sp Bintan Island
Cryptocoryne sp Lingga Island
Cryptocoryne sp Pahang
Cryptocoryne sp Singkep Island
Cryptocoryne sp Natuna Island
Cryptocoryne sp Sedili
Cryptocoryne sp Sumatra
Cryptocoryne sp West Kalimantan
Cryptocoryne sp Red Vein


----------



## chiefroastbeef (Feb 14, 2011)

Stop making us with that bullosa and keei... 

I still can't find that plant here in Hong Kong... Plenty of Bucephalandra everywhere, but not much rare crypts..


----------



## Speaker73 (May 1, 2010)

chiefroastbeef said:


> Stop making us with that bullosa and keei...
> 
> I still can't find that plant here in Hong Kong... Plenty of Bucephalandra everywhere, but not much rare crypts..


Well heck! Send us some buce and we'll send you some crypts.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

These are just the ones that I found in books, and on websites and blogs. Unless I could either find an actual photo of the plant itself or a description of a plant in a book such as the Rataj, or the one by Tepoot I did not include it here. Eventually (if we get enough interest between this thread, the rare crypt thread and the crypt club thread) I hope to convince the mods here to let us have our own crypt sub-forum. Almost everyone has had at least one, there are new species being discovered continually, and crypts are both challenging and rewarding to grow in our aquariums. My whole goal here is to get all of the info we currently have on crypts into a single place; names, habitat, descriptions, photos and whatever else people may find interesting, both for submersed and emersed specimens. Thanks so far to all who have helped contribute to this.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I think the pictures are a great idea.
I hate finding a good long list and them not having any reference pictures and/or old tiny blurry pictures that do no good.
And once anything gets a little too obscure google isnt much help.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Eldachleich said:


> I think the pictures are a great idea.
> I hate finding a good long list and them not having any reference pictures and/or old tiny blurry pictures that do no good.
> And once anything gets a little too obscure google isnt much help.


The only real problem with crypt photos is that the exact same plant can look 10 different ways, which is why the experts on the subject say that you can only positively identify a crypt by its' infourescence. This makes it very hard to say that a photo labeled C. beckettii, for instance, actually IS a photo of C. beckettii. I want to include photos, but I cannot at this point figure out a good way to accurately do so. I am open to suggestions...


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

Does anyone have a key for Crypts? I think for a lot of us, without a key, even if we had an inflorescence and flower, we still wouldn't be able to ID the crypt.

Klaus


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Though it is an older book, you can find detailed descriptions of the inflorescence of most crypts (including photos!) in: *Aquariums Plants: Their Identification, Cultivation, and Ecology*, by Dr. Karel Rataj and Thomas J. Horeman. The book is from 1977, but it is the most comprehensive source I have found so far. Apparently Dr. Rataj spent a lot of effort in bringing the cryptocoryne species up to date previous to this book, so it is just full of good info on them. If anyone else can recommend a book or a website that also has good info, I would love to hear about it. 





klaus07 said:


> Does anyone have a key for Crypts? I think for a lot of us, without a key, even if we had an inflorescence and flower, we still wouldn't be able to ID the crypt.
> 
> Klaus


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

I have had that book, probably since 1977! Unfortunately, it was published by someone who routinely published books with many errors based on the premise that controversy sells.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

klaus07 said:


> I have had that book, probably since 1977! Unfortunately, it was published by someone who routinely published books with many errors based on the premise that controversy sells.


Of course some of the information is outdated, and many new species have been described since its' publication, but if I had to choose only a single reference book for reliable information on crypts then that would be the book I chose. Not too sure what the controversy you refer to is all about?


----------



## klaus07 (Nov 23, 2011)

It has been probably 20 yrs since I looked at that book, but if I remember right there was a key of sorts for the crypts he discussed. 

As an example; there is book on Central American Cichlids where several photos are used multiple times, sometimes flipped 180 deg and captioned as different species.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

klaus07 said:


> It has been probably 20 yrs since I looked at that book, but if I remember right there was a key of sorts for the crypts he discussed.
> 
> As an example; there is book on Central American Cichlids where several photos are used multiple times, sometimes flipped 180 deg and captioned as different species.


I had not noticed that about the book- I will have to go back and take a look again. I think that since the main author was instrumental in revising the genus as a whole, the information itself is probably more accurate (or at least in depth, with enough technical details to satisfy the average hobbyist) than most of the other texts that I have encountered. Of course I am just an enthusiastic crypt collector myself and not an expert, so I cannot exactly verify the info completely, but in instances where the spathe of a particular species is described in detail I have been able to locate photos and have found those to be pretty spot on. My only real beef with the book comes from the fact that so many new species have been discovered and cataloged (or re-discovered, in some instances) since the book has been published. Can you give an instance where the info (or photos) are incorrect? I am now very curious and interested in researching this.


----------



## travisk (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow, bet that research took a while. Like the list, pics would be great. How can we help?


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

travisk said:


> Wow, bet that research took a while. Like the list, pics would be great. How can we help?


The best place to start is by making sure that the list is complete- if you know a species or variety that is not on the list, let me know and I will add it. If I got something wrong to this point, then let me know and I will fix the list. Once the list is comprehensive, then the next step is to compile cultivation info, photos, natural habitat/range and other pertinent info. If enough people become interested, then we can contact the site mods about the best place to put the info- a sub-forum, a database, or something similar. At least this is the plan right now.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Calling all crypt collectors- do you have any species or varieties not mentioned on this list?


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow! what a list! great work! wish i could help, but i only recently got into collecting crypts, so my knowledge is limited :-( 

my opinion on pics would be that you only add pictures from members of plants that have been 100% verified. and also, have pics of both the emmersed and submerged forms where available, since they are so much different.

maybe there should be a forum section dedicated to crypts....lol


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

The only way this list will be of much interest to most people is if there is a picture to go with each species.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Chlorophile said:


> The only way this list will be of much interest to most people is if there is a picture to go with each species.


I agree with you. 

If anyone has photos for any of these crypts, preferably submersed specimens, please post them. Emersed photos are OK too, but please label each photo in your posts and also state whether they are grown submersed.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

problem with pics though, is how different the plants look depending on their environment. you would need 1 pic of it in it's natural state, 1 emersed, 1 high light, 1 medium light, 1 low light, ect. that's a LOT of pics for what? about a grillion species?? LOL


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> problem with pics though, is how different the plants look depending on their environment. you would need 1 pic of it in it's natural state, 1 emersed, 1 high light, 1 medium light, 1 low light, ect. that's a LOT of pics for what? about a grillion species?? LOL


Put that way it does sound like a lot of work. It also sounds like a lot of good data on these plants all in one place, which in my opinion is worth the effort.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Great list, now list them in order of growth rates from fastest to slowest. :hihi:


----------



## Chlorophile (Aug 2, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> problem with pics though, is how different the plants look depending on their environment. you would need 1 pic of it in it's natural state, 1 emersed, 1 high light, 1 medium light, 1 low light, ect. that's a LOT of pics for what? about a grillion species?? LOL


All that is nice but not needed really.
My concern was if there are no photos, someone like me who has only ever had wendtii green will just skim over said list.
ANY photo is still going to make this list a hundred times more interesting to anyone who isn't already obsesse with crypts


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

I think that we should add the following info to the list-

-Photos (emersed and submersed), including a pic of each spathe
-Regional/collection information
-Max size
-Preferred water parameters
-Growth rate
-Any notes on difficulty and other growing issues that would help crypt keepers grow their crypts successfully 

I also hope that we can use this thread as well as the crypt club thread and the rare crypt thread to introduce and discuss new species/variations (with all of the above details!) and propagate rare crypts among the little crypt community that we have here on the site. Originally I had only wanted to compile a list of species, but forum members seem to want more than that, and now that I think about it so do I. Thanks to anyone who has added anything relevant to this thread, and thanks in advance for all of the info that is forthcoming.


----------



## jkan0228 (Feb 6, 2011)

This will also help many people with choosing crypts(like me in my new 95G) because there aren't any decent databases out there. It's either incorrect information or incorrect photos. Its also important to show multiple photos as crypts vary with conditions. And please don't show emerged photos as I'd say a very good majority of us prefer submersed ones.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

jkan0228 said:


> This will also help many people with choosing crypts(like me in my new 95G) because there aren't any decent databases out there. It's either incorrect information or incorrect photos. Its also important to show multiple photos as crypts vary with conditions. And please don't show emerged photos as I'd say a very good majority of us prefer submersed ones.


For the most part I agree with you about the emersed photos. However, since the only way that many crypts can be positively identified is the spathe, and most crypts will not produce a submerged spathe, I think they would still be useful here. Also, many of the members here have both emerged and submerged setups, and those folks would probably appreciate seeing the emersed photos. The hard part now is getting the pics. I know there are some great photographers here on the forum, so lets see some photos!


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

*Cryptocoryne Master List * (Last Update: 3/26/2012)
1) Cryptocoryne affinis (AKA C. haertliniana)
2) Cryptocoryne affinis ‘green pink rosanervig’
3) Cryptocoryne affinis metallic red "pahang barat" 
4) Cryptocoryne affinis ‘Selangor’
5) Cryptocoryne affinis ‘Gua Musang’
6) Cryptocoryne affinis ‘Pahang’
7) Cryptocoryne alba
8) Cryptocoryne albida (brown)(AKA C. korthausae)
9) Cryptocoryne albida (green)
10) Cryptocoryne amicorum
11) Cryptocoryne annamica
12) Cryptocoryne aponogetifolia 
13) Cryptocoryne auriculata
14) Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Betong’
15) Cryptocoryne auriculata ‘Sungai Mador’
16) Cryptocoryne axelrodii (AKA C. willisii)
17) Cryptocoryne bangkaensis
18) Cryptocoryne beckettii 
19) Cryptocoryne blassii (AKA C. siamensis var. Kerri, also C. kerri)
20) Cryptocoryne blassii “Broad Leaf”
30) Cryptocoryne blassii “Narrow Leaf”
40) Cryptocoryne bogneri
41) Cryptocoryne bullosa 
42) Cryptocoryne bullosa 'Pakan'
43) Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘red’
44) Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘sarakoi’
45) Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘sibu’
46) Cryptocoryne bullosa ‘Sungai Seblak’
47) Cryptocoryne cf. cordata “Dayu”
48) Cryptocoryne cf. ideii ‘West Kalimantan’
49) Cryptocoryne cf. jacobsenii
50) Cryptocoryne cf. minima ‘Ponduk Tanjung’
51) Cryptocoryne cf. nurii ‘Bintan’
52) Cryptpcoryne cf. xpurpurea 'Mersing Barat'
53) Cryptocoryne ciliata var. ciliata
54) Cryptocoryne ciliata var. latifolia
55) Cryptocoryne ciliata ‘Sungai Sedili Besar’
56) Cryptocoryne cognate
57) Cryptocoryne consobrina
58) Cryptocoryne cordata (AKA C. purpurea, C. grandis???)
59) Cryptocoryne cordata var. cordata “blassii” 
60) Cryptocoryne cordata “Rosanervig”
61) Cryptocoryne cordata ‘Mersing’
62) Cryptocoryne cordata ‘Rompin’
63) Cryptocoryne cordata “Thailand”
64) Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var siamensis 
65) Cryptocoryne cordata var. didericii (AKA C. didericii)
66) Cryptocoryne cordata var. grabowski
67) Cryptocoryne cordata Griffith var. zonata (AKA C. zonata)
68) Cryptocoryne cordata ‘West Kalimantan’
69) Cryptocoryne cordata "KR01"
70) Cryptocoryne cordata var. siamensis x fusca
71) Cryptocoryne coronata
72) Cryptocoryne costata (AKA C. hensenii???)
73) Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “green”
74) Cryptocoryne crispatulae var. balansae “red”
75) Cryptocoryne crispulata var. crispatulata
76) Cryptocoryne crispulata var. flaccidifolia
77) Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. buon ma thuot
78) Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. Tonkinesis
79) Cryptocoryne crispulata var. sinensis
80) Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. yunnanensis
81) Cryptocoryne crispatulata var. decus-mekongensis
82) Cryptocoryne decus-silvae
83) Cryptocoryne dewitti
84) Cryptocoryne didericii
85) Cryptocoryne edithae
86) Cryptocoryne elliptica 
87) Cryptocoryne elliptica ‘Penang’
88) Cryptocoryne elliptica ‘Balai Ringin’
89) Cryptocoryne ferruginea (AKA C. fusca, C. tortilis. Incorrect name: C. longicauda)
90) Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Bau’
91) Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Kuching’
92) Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Sungei Kerait’
93) Cryptocoryne ferruginea ‘Serakim’
94) Cryptocoryne ferruginea "sg. Sempit’
95) Cryptocoryne fusca (AKA C. tortilis)
96) Cryptocoryne fusca ‘West Kalimantan’
97) Cryptocoryne gasseri
98) Cryptocoryne gracillis
99) Cryptocoryne griffithii
100) Cryptocoryne griffithii ‘Bintan’
101) Cryptocoryne griffithii ‘Nee Soon’
102) Cryptocoryne griffithii ‘Karimun’
103) Cryptocoryne griffithi ‘Panti’
104) Cryptocoryne haertliana affinis
105) Cryptocoryne hudoroi
106) Cryptocoryne ideii
107) Cryptocoryne ideii ‘Kalimanitan’
108) Cryptocoryne indonesia (AKA C. wendtii; is this an older name for wendtii??)
109) Cryptocoryne johorensis
110) Cryptocoryne kasselman
111) Cryptocoryne keei 
112) Cryptocoryne keei ‘bau’
113) Cryptocoryne keei ‘jambusan’
114) Cryptocoryne keei ‘West Kalimantan’
115) Cryptocoryne kerri (AKA C. blassi, C. siamensis var. Kerri)
116) Cryptocoryne legroi (variant of C. walkeri)
117) Cryptocoryne lingua (AKA C. spathulata)
118) Cryptocoryne lingua ‘Sibu’
119) Cryptocoryne loeiensis
120) Cryptocoryne longicauda (AKA C. ferruginea???)
121) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Marup Engkelili’
122) Cryptocoryne longicauda 'Pudimgbesar'
123) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Betong’
124) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Bintan’
125) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Johor’
126) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Lachau’
127) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Lidong’
128) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Marup/Engkilili’
129) Cryptocoryne longicauda ‘Pantu’
130) Cryptocoryne lucens
131) Cryptocoryne lutea (variant of C. walkeri) 
132) Cryptocoryne mekongensis
133) Cryptocoryne minima (AKA C. gasseri)
134) Cryptocoryne minima ‘Perak’
135) Cryptocoryne minima ‘Gasser”
136) Cryptocoryne moehlmanni 
137) Cryptocoryne nevillii (this is the former name of C. willisii; may also be a different spp) 
138) Cryptocoryne noritoi
139) Cryptocoryne nurii 
140) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘pahang mutated’
141) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Central Panang’
142) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Terengganu’
143) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘West Panang’
144) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Rompin’
145) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘luminous green’
146) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Mersing’
147) Cryptocoryne nurii ‘Bukit Ibam’
148) Cryptocoryne pallidinervia
149) Cryptocoryne pallidinervia ‘Sibu’
150) Cryptocoryne parva
160) Cryptocoryne petchi (triploid form of C. becketti)
161) Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia
162) Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia ‘Upper Thompson’
163) Cryptocoryne pontederiifolia var. sarawacensis
164) Cryptocoryne purpurea (AKA C. hejnyi???)
165) Cryptocoryne purpurea nothovar borneoensis
166) Cryptocoryne purpurea nothovar purpurea
167) Cryptocoryne pygmae 
168) Cryptocoryne retrospiralis
169) Cryptocoryne schulzei
170) Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Mersing’
171) Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Panti’
172) Cryptocoryne schulzei ‘Indragiri Hulu, Sumatra’
173) Cryptocoryne scurillis
174) Cryptocoryne siamensis var. ewansii
175) Cryptocoryne siamensis var. siamensis
176) Cryptocoryne siamensis var. kerri (AKA C. kerri, C. blassi)
177) Cryptocoryne sivadasanii
178) Cryptocoryne spiralis 
179) Cryptocoryne spiralis var. spiralis
180) Cryptocoryne spiralis var. cognatoides
181) Cryptocoryne striolata 
182) Cryptocoryne striolata “Lundu Red’
183) Cryptocoryne striolata ‘Sungai Assan’
184) Cryptocoryne striolata ‘Gunung Besar’
185) Cryptocoryne striloata ‘Sungai Assam’
186) Cryptocoryne striloata ‘Maradong Green’
187) Cryptocoryne striolata "Lundu" 
188) Cryptocoryne sulphurea
189) Cryptocoryne thwaitesii
190) Cryptocoryne tonkinensis (variety of C. crispatulata???)
191) Cryptocoryne uenoi 
192) Cryptocoryne uenoi ‘Sungai Sabal Kruin’
193) Cryptocoryne undulate 
194) Cryptocoryne usteriana 
195) Cryptocoryne usterianna x walkeri
196) Cryptocoryne versteegii
197) Cryptocoryne vietnamensis
198) Cryptocoryne villosa
199) Cryptocoryne villosa ‘Batang Siat Central Sumatra’
200) Cryptocoryne walkeri var. walkeri
201) Cryptocoryne walkeri var. legroi
202) Cryptocoryne walkeri var. lutea
203) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red’ 
204) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Bronze’
205) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Striped’
206) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Copper’
207) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Red Vein’
208) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Rose’
209) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
210) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Mi Oya’
211) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green’
212) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘De Wit’
213) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Brown’
214) Cryptocoryne wendtii ‘Green Gecko’
215) Cryptocoryne wedntii ‘Tropica’
216) Cryptocoryne wedntii ‘Florida Sunset’
217) ryptocoryne wendtii var. jahnelii
218) Cryptocoryne wendtii var. krauteri
219) Cryptocoryne wendtii var. nana
220) Cryptocoryne wendtii var. rubella
221) Cryptocoryne willisii (AKA C. nevelli???, AKA C. axelrodii???)
222) Cryptocoryne willisii x lucens (hybrid of C. willisii and C. lucens)
223) Cryptocoryne xtimahensis (rare, site-protected species)
224) Cryptocoryne x purpurea ‘Lundu’
225) Cryptocorynne x purpurea ‘Tasik Bera’
226) Cryptocoryne yujii
227) Cryptocoryne yujii ‘Sungai Nibong’
228) Cryptocoryne zaidania
229) Cryptocoryne zewaldae
230) Cryptocoryne zonata (AKA C. cordata Griffith var. zonata)
231) Cryptocoryne zukalii

*New species and variants/undesribed crypts*
232) Cryptocoryne sp Bukit Ibam ‘yellow ring’ 
233) Cryptocoryne sp Kota Tingii x purpurea (is this a natural hybrid of C. purpurea/C. sp. Kota Tingii???)
234) Cryptocoryne sp Kota Tingii
235) Cryptocoryne sp Belitung
236) Cryptocoryne sp Bintan Island
237) Cryptocoryne sp Lingga Island
238) Cryptocoryne sp Pahang
239) Cryptocoryne sp Singkep Island
240) Cryptocoryne sp Natuna Island
241) Cryptocoryne sp Sedili
242) Cryptocoryne sp Sumatra
243) Cryptocoryne sp West Kalimantan
244) Cryptocoryne sp Red Vein
245) Cryptocoryne sp Rompin


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

That's. One. Impressive. List. 

Holy crap.


----------



## cookymonster760 (Apr 30, 2011)

i demand this list be burned its just way to many crypts to keep under one roof and i might just do it


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

Actually about cordata - it looks like there's a zillion new forms and the scientists are currently looking at this and a revision of cardata would, I imagine be published sometime, hopefully soon.

cordata zonatus is asserted to be a junior synonym of cordata grabowski. the list above lists cordata with a location, and properly these should list the subspecies too. it appears the subspecues are divided up pretty well by geographic are if you look at Jan's page on the cordata comples, he has good maps there.

I put "blassii" on cordata cordata and don't think it should be listed that way so I just ook it up. Blassii is just one form of cordata, so the way it read wold be the same as if I listed wendtii and put "tropica" or "green gecko" next to it.

Besides the fact that there are still so many crypts yet unidentified, there's the other issue that the same plant has itself several motphotypes in response to the environment.

These two photos are not only the same species, they're the exact same plant, only the lighting and fertilization (and co2) was changed (from "grim" to "not bad"):

2000:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/.26-0-Copr-2007_Richard_Sexton.jpg.meta/

2007:
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/.29-0-Copr-2007_Richard_Sextons.jpg.meta/
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/.02-0-Copr-2007_Richard_Sextons.jpg.meta/
http://images.aquaria.net/plants/Cryptocoryne/u/UND/.20-0-Copr-2007_Richard_Sextons.jpg.meta/

Notes - I'm not actually sure it's undulata. The plant was circulated as "versacolor" or "versicolor" and we know absolutely nothing about it. There are a couple of species had have bronzed edges to the leaves sometimes. Nobody has flowered it and until then, it's a mystery.


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

axelrodi and blassii aren't species. blassii just one cultivar of some subspecies of cordata. axelrodi is a junion synonym or another species.

stick with Jan's list of speces and concentrate on collection points for individual spcies.

there's a list of species name and list of synonyms at Kew: http://www.theplantlist.org/tpl/search?q=cryptocoryne

The list of valid species is the same as Jan's, but Kew also lists invalid names and synonyms so every crypt name ever used is thers, but only the valid species names are in *bold*.


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

And hey, look on the bright side, you're wau ahead of Wikispecies

http://species.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cryptocoryne


----------



## rs79 (Jul 25, 2007)

Also, blassii is cordata siamensis (SIA)

http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/synonyms.html

CRR isn't a species, it's a cultivar of SIA, I took it off..


----------

